# Another female teacher has sex with student



## chanel (Jan 27, 2011)

Is that the proper verb?  Or should I have written "teacher rapes student"?



> When a patrol officer found a high school teacher in a parked car with a 16-year-old student, both were naked and there were bottles of Sprite and vodka in the vehicle, according to the arrest affidavit.
> 
> Mountain View High School instructor Courtney Bowles, 31, bought the booze, picked up the unnamed boy and parked her blue Subaru in North Lake Park about 10:40 p.m. Friday, the report says.
> 
> ...


Teacher and student were found naked in car with booze, police report says - The Denver Post


WTF is wrong with people?


----------



## Madeline (Jan 27, 2011)

I dun know, chanel....nor do I know why some people seem to think kiddie rape is okay if the perp is a woman.


----------



## Mr. Sauerkraut (Jan 28, 2011)

another effect of an overporned society.


----------



## Defiant1 (Jan 28, 2011)

Where were these teachers when I was a kid?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Do older women really find teenage boys attractive nowadays? this is happening more and more.


----------



## hjmick (Jan 28, 2011)

Rape? What's wrong with  "molests?"


----------



## Madeline (Jan 28, 2011)

hjmick said:


> Rape? What's wrong with  "molests?"



It's statutory rape, if the kid was willing.  Plain old rape if not....and when liquor was used, I'd say willingness was not evident.

I dunno why you guys think this is funny.  I can tell you if some bitch did this to my son I'd be every bit as pissed off as if some male teacher hurt my daughter.

Every kid deserves his or her innocence....and no kid deserves to be preyed on by a teacher.  Or do you also think Mary Kay Leatorneau's victim is "better off" for having been abused?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Rape? What's wrong with  "molests?"
> ...



I remember high school, not all high school boys are innocent, and many hit on female teachers.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



I flirted with my art teacher, who was a very good looking man.

Teachers are supposed to have the self-control to leave the kids alone.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



High school boys are not innocent by any means but it is the job of the adult to refuse these sexual advances, if I'm 15 and I tell my English teacher I think shes hot and ask her to knock back a few 40's while my parents are out this evening, she needs to be responsible enough to say no. Male teachers are put on blast when they abuse kids but when female teachers do it everyone just says "oh where were these teachers when I was in school?".


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> I remember high school, not high school boys are innocent, and many hit on female teachers.



Way back before Jimmy's brother was embarrassing him with his beer and his antics, there were several teachers...especially student teachers...who were the subject of much speculation from the hormonally overamped guys on campus.  Myself amongst them.  The only thing that has changed seems to be that there are female teachers now who are willing to accommodate.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I never said the teacher shouldn't have self control.
All I am saying, is in reality most high school boys are not angels. And most boys that age want one thing, someone to suck them off or do more. 
The teacher broke the  law depending on state laws and his age etc, but until I find out she forced the kid, I probably won't feel too sorry for him. Mary Kay was a little different, the kid was 12 or 13, which is a whole lot different.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 28, 2011)




----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> hjmick said:
> 
> 
> > Rape? What's wrong with  "molests?"
> ...



More and more the boundries that used to exist in the good old USA are being crossed or at least tested. I think we've lost ourselves in our pursuit to ensure everyone has the right to pursue what they think will make them happy.
We need a nice "daddy".


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Absolutly but the teacher still needs to be punished for what she did, there are alot of slutty teenage girls running around these days but that does not give an adult male the excuse to take advantage of them.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa, you speak as if there are no bad consequences when a female adult molests or rapes a male student.  But there are -- almost as many as when it happens to a female student.  The kid is exploited.  Their ability to trust adults is damaged.  Their sexual development is side-tracked.  And while male students cannot get pregnant from sex with students, female teachers can -- and have.  Who wants to acquire a child or grandchild in this way?

Then there's the fact that it's illegal, and that parents trust teachers not to do such things -- and their trust is betrayed.

Why are you defending/minimizing this?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Luissa, you speak as if there are no bad consequences when a female adult molests or rapes a male student.  But there are -- almost as many as when it happens to a female student.  The kid is exploited.  Their ability to trust adults is damaged.  Their sexual development is side-tracked.  And while male students cannot get pregnant from sex with students, female teachers can -- and have.  Who wants to acquire a child or grandchild in this way?
> 
> Then there's the fact that it's illegal, and that parents trust teachers not to do such things -- and their trust is betrayed.
> 
> Why are you defending/minimizing this?



When a woman has sex with a teenage boy she is ruining him for other girls because he will expect the teen girls to as sexually experienced as the older woman and they will not be.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



I agree,  she should be punished, and no where did I say she shouldn't. I am just saying not all teenage boys are innocent, and the only thing that will probably effect this boy now is the attention. 
People give these kids free passes, when in reality the kid probably knew what he was doing, and probably would have bragged to his friends.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Of course but it still doesn't make it right, there are teenage girls who would brag to their friends also if they had sex with the hot older male gym teacher. The penalties need to be the same for male and female teachers who have sex with students, if this was a male teacher in the car with liquor with a teen girl everyone would be calling him a pedophile and a rapist.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

The hatred for the male's sexual agressor role that nature gave him continues to persist in a myriad of forms. Overlooking his rape by an adult female is just another example.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Luissa, you speak as if there are no bad consequences when a female adult molests or rapes a male student.  But there are -- almost as many as when it happens to a female student.  The kid is exploited.  Their ability to trust adults is damaged.  Their sexual development is side-tracked.  And while male students cannot get pregnant from sex with students, female teachers can -- and have.  Who wants to acquire a child or grandchild in this way?
> 
> Then there's the fact that it's illegal, and that parents trust teachers not to do such things -- and their trust is betrayed.
> 
> Why are you defending/minimizing this?



I doubt this lady will make this boy not trust adults. I am sure he was not complaining one bit.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

Believe me when I say that a 16 year old boy is not traumatized from having sex with an older woman.

The best summer of my life was when I was 16.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...



I didn't really feel bad for the girl at my high school who everyone knew was dating a teacher. I also didn't feel bad for the girl who was caught receiving a train from a bunch of guys on an early release day. If you are going to let guys run a train on you, you have more issues than one  of them being eighteen.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> The hatred for the male's sexual agressor role that nature gave him continues to persist in a myriad of forms. Overlooking his rape by an adult female is just another example.



Yeah, because that is what I am doing. 

Answer me this. When you were 16, if a hot 31 year old woman was willing to have sex with you, would you have been traumatized? I doubt it.

I am not saying what the teacher did was right, and I am not saying she shouldn't be punished. I am just saying we should probably not portray the boy as some innocent angel. For one, he is probably getting high fives as we speak.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



I can understand why you might think that sex is the only facet of a man's personhood but I can assure you that there is more to us than hormones. Maybe it's just easier to dismiss us as non-human for you if you see us that shallow.


----------



## JWBooth (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred for the male's sexual agressor role that nature gave him continues to persist in a myriad of forms. Overlooking his rape by an adult female is just another example.
> ...




16 year old male...a self propelled erection.  Guy would have been a local hero in 1975 at least among any guys I came across way back when esp. if the teacher was youngish and attractive.  The teacher, if the word got out, would have to move to another state to escape the shame and public humiliation.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > The hatred for the male's sexual agressor role that nature gave him continues to persist in a myriad of forms. Overlooking his rape by an adult female is just another example.
> ...



But there is an innocent angel underneath all that testosterone. While he undoubtedly  enjoyed the temporary physical pleasure he received by being used by an adult female for her gratification, it was a shallow experience that certainly can't be a postive experience for his entire manhood.
Do you never weigh the emotional impact of sex ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Two 16 year olds having sex is a shallow experience as well. I remember the first time and it was not so great but after a while and some schooling from an older woman, I had an entirely new appreciation of sex.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I  love how  you quoted a post where  I mentioned I didn't feel bad for girls who did the same thing. LOL
Kind of makes your point invalid. I know there is more to men than just hormones, but I am also not a moron, and live in reality.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



So he was asking for it.

Just like a girl that came on to a male teacher.

He fucks her, but it's ok b/c she was asking for it.

that's what you are saying.  You minimise the crime b/c the guy would be high fiving his buds.

Do girls brag?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...




He was using her, just as much as she was using him. I also highly doubt he would have looked back on it as a negative experience, he probably will now because he got caught, but  had he not got caught he probably wouldn't have. Do you not know men? or even women?
If you are going to do something like that in the first place, I doubt you would see it as a negative.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > High_Gravity said:
> ...


I love how 2+2=5 to you guys. Where did I say he was asking for it? I said I didn't feel bad for him, just like I didn't feel bad for the girl at my school.
And Yes, girls do brag.


----------



## Madeline (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



This certainly is not how I see it, Luissa.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

So a 16 year old boy is hit on by a hot 28 year old and he's supposed to say , "I'm sorry ma'am but you're too old for me and I might be psychologically damaged"

If one of my friends ever said that, I'd have beaten the shit out of him for being a fucking idiot.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> So a 16 year old boy is hit on by a hot 28 year old and he's supposed to say , "I'm sorry ma'am but you're too old for me and I might be psychologically damaged"
> 
> If one of my friends ever said that, I'd have beaten the shit out of him for being a fucking idiot.



I guess you and I are the only ones who remember what high school boys are like.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Madeline said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Probably because you are middle aged woman, while this boy is a 16 year old boy. Of course you wouldn't see it that way.
We had a hot spanish teacher at my school, many 16 year olds I went to school with would have given  their right arm to sleep with her. And they would not have had negative thoughts afterwords.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



There is no way for you nor anyone else to know what kind of impact this will have on as he matures. What will he think of women or himself as the result of this experience is an unknown. Society draws some lines for reasons and in spite of your experiences, men are not totally comprised of testosterone. Expecting them to be can sure encourage that behavior tho.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



Are you so old you have forgotten what it was like to be 16?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

This is still wrong for the adult no matter how much the boy enjoyed it, if a man has sex with a 15 year old girl is he off the hook if the girl enjoyed her time?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Have you spoken with every man who had an experience such as this ?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


He will probably think girls his own age need a few lessons, that is about is far as it will go for him.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...


I do also love how you keep talking about my "experiences", kind of makes me think you are implying I am either a slut or I only sleep with sex crazed assholes????


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



How do you know she was any good ? Are you sure she was a great example of how a sexual encounter should be for a boy ?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No but I had such an experience and I count it as one of the best of my life.

I was 16 she was 27.  I was staying with a few older buddies of mine a couple states away from my home for the summer and working construction.  She was a single friend of my friend's girl.  He being a good friend didn't tell anyone that I was only 16.

It was one of the best times of my life.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No you don't. You hate the fact that you think I have labeled you in any fashion. Are you using someone else's experiences to form your judgement ?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



If every man in the world were the same as you we could say this was a great thing for him then.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



If every man in the world was honest, they would say exactly what I'm saying.

You do realize that it wasn't so long ago that a 16 year old was considered a man and was expected to act like one.  Not so much has changed that consensual sex is now a traumatic thing  for a man.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



No, I just remember what high school boys are like. I am also smart enough to know if a boy is willing to have sex and drink alcohol, he is probably not some innocent angel.

Just because  I don't feel bad  for the kid, you have come to your own conclusions about the men in my life and how I feel about them.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Just because something feels good it doesn't mean it is right.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



Hell------we may as well shoot for age 12 or 13. All that can come out of it is good.
hell  why not 6 or 7 ?
and if a girl enjoys it what the hell ?
Get rid of all laws pertaining to sex. Who needs norms ?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



We all have to and do come to our own conclusions about others.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Just because something feels good it doesn't mean it is right.



Never  said it was right


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

High_Gravity said:


> Just because something feels good it doesn't mean it is right.



Doesn't mean it's wrong either.

In some older cultures both boys and girls were taught the finer points of sex and lovemaking by an older woman of the tribe.  Now we think sex ed is instruction in the plumbing and the prevention of STDs.

Do you not think a 16 year old would benefit from sexual instruction from an older woman?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



So, you are saying I am wrong because I have come to the conclusion this kid is not an innocent because he had sex, but it is alright for you to form an opinion on me because I feel this way?


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



I don't know of a time in our culture when a 12 year old boy was considered a man.  And a 6 or 7 year old was never considered an adult.


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> > Just because something feels good it doesn't mean it is right.
> ...



I wouldn't have minded an older woman showing me the ropes when I was 16 but I will tell you this if I had a teenage daughter I would not want some grown ass men teaching her the finer points of sex.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Skull Pilot said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



He had to go to the extreme, he needs the shock factor.


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



No. I'm simply saying that a sexual experience between a boy and an adult women in not necessarily something that is guaranteed to be positive for him. Ever heard of orgasm guilt ?


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Skull Pilot said:
> 
> 
> > dilloduck said:
> ...



pick an age then----what age would you like to use for consent ?


----------



## High_Gravity (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



I think the ones we have now are fine, don't see the point of going any younger.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

dilloduck said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Skull Pilot said:
> ...



birth, who cares about children


----------



## dilloduck (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> dilloduck said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



Very reasonable choice. It makes it easy.


----------



## Two Thumbs (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> > Luissa said:
> ...



That's where I got the idea, you didn't say the words, however that was the implecation.

It's imoral for an adult to have sex with a teen, it doesn't matter what lead up to it or who is who.

Wrong is wrong.


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Two Thumbs said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Two Thumbs said:
> ...



Show me where I said it wasn't wrong or that the teacher shouldn't be punished?


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2011)

Luissa said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > hjmick said:
> ...



Did you go to Copperas Cove High School?


----------



## Luissa (Jan 28, 2011)

Samson said:


> Luissa said:
> 
> 
> > Madeline said:
> ...



Nope.


----------



## chanel (Jan 28, 2011)

Besides betraying his trust and her profession, she was married with two children. If this kid thinks that's what married women do, he may never have a fulfilling marriage. She's a pig. Public shame would be the most just punishment.


----------



## Samson (Jan 28, 2011)

chanel said:


> Is that the proper verb?  Or should I have written "teacher rapes student"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes....Sprite and Vodka....GROSS!


----------



## chanel (Jan 29, 2011)




----------



## Old Rocks (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmm......    Lots of differant opinions and views expressed here. Grew up around logging and ranch towns, very rural. Most boys, and half the girls, were hardly inexperianced by the age of 16. 

The teacher in this case had many other problems, married, supplying alcohol for the kid, ect. Permanent damage from the encounter, I seriously doubt it. Wiser from the trouble he saw, probably. 

As for the age that one should consider as being correct for consenual sex, I really would not want to have to answer that. Depends so much on the individual persons ability to handle social interaction. Probably would go with the existing laws, simply to protect the children that mature less quickly.


----------



## fromAcubicle (Feb 2, 2011)

When a male teacher has sex with a female student he is victimizing her.  When a female teacher has sex with a male student she is is giving him an awesome memory and something to brag to his friends about for the rest of his life.


----------

